# Fuente dobladora de tension



## Ignacio961 (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola, que tal? Les comento que queria armarme un ampli estereo con 2 TDA 2050 y tengo 2 transformadores de 220 a 12 VAC a 18A, mi pregunta es si puedo armar una fuente dobladora de tension para conseguir -16v 0v +16v, esta habia visto:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php
No se si tanto amperaje puede dañar el circuito, estos trafos eran de unas lamparas dicroicas.
Saludos, Ignacio.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 23, 2011)

Ignacio961 dijo:


> Hola, que tal? Les comento que queria armarme un ampli estereo con 2 TDA 2050 y tengo 2 transformadores de 220 a 12 VAC a 18A, mi pregunta es si puedo armar una fuente dobladora de tension para conseguir -16v 0v +16v, esta habia visto:
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php
> No se si tanto amperaje puede dañar el circuito, estos trafos eran de unas lamparas dicroicas.
> Saludos, Ignacio.



Hola Amigo, bueno, dos cosas:
1ro. Existen varios tipos dobladores de tension, pero por lo gral. no estan diseñados con el fin de entregar "corriente". Justamente son DOBLADORES DE TENSION.
2do. Si lo que necesitas en consumo aprox. a los 18A que mencionas deberas conseguir un transformador simetrico de esa magnitud, para conseguir +-16V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

Ignacio961 dijo:


> tengo 2 transformadores de 220 a 12 VAC a 18A


 
Ponés los primarios de 220 Vac en paralelo y los secundarios en serie.

Medís la tensión en los cables que te quedan sueltos del secundario , deberás tener 24 Vac , si no es así intercambiás-invertís  los cables de uno de los secundarios hasta que obtengas los 24 Vac.

Eso que te queda es el equivalente a un transformador de 12 + 12 con punto medio para hacer una fuente simétrica 

Saludos !


----------



## Ignacio961 (Ago 23, 2011)

Disculpen mis pocos conocimientos en la electronica, tengo entendido que el voltaje en alterna x 1.4 es igual  al voltaje en continua, asi que con este doblador de tension no obtendria una fuente simetrica de +-16 VDC?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

. . .  indudablemente                              !


----------



## Pelelalo (Ago 23, 2011)

No se si meteré la pata hasta el fondo pero esto opino yo:

Construir el doblador de tensión con un UNICO TRAFO daría una fuente simétrica de 16+16 a unos 9A.

Atacar al ampli con eso??? Pues creo que no pasará nada ya que la corriente que te dá el trafo es la que te pide el ampli. Otra historia es que el altavoz de menor impedancia te exigiera una corriente excesiva.

Otra cosa es formar la fuente de DOSMETROS. La diferencia estaría en que esta fuente te respeta la corriente de 18A, pero ésta es precisamente la que te sobra.

Eso es lo que pienso, pero como te digo, espera a que un usuario más experimentado (pues nunca monte la fuente esta) te diga si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 23, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Construir el doblador de tensión con un UNICO TRAFO daría una fuente simétrica de 16+16 *a unos 9A.*


Jamás, jamás, pero re contra jamás vas a poder consumir con fuerza 9A provenientes de un doblador de tensión. Pensá que a la salida del rectificador (dos diodos, media onda) vas a tener una sinusoidal de 50Hz. Es imposible consumir 9A a esa frecuencia, ya que la tensión caería prácticamente a 0V, a menos que tengas capacitores de 50000uF o más...

No le veo el sentido usar un doblador de tensión para alimentar un amplificador. 
Nada como el transformador con punto medio, que luego pasa a ser masa.



> Atacar al ampli con eso??? Pues creo que no pasará nada ya que la corriente que te dá el trafo es la que te pide el ampli. Otra historia es que el altavoz de menor impedancia te exigiera una corriente excesiva.


Si quiere podría hacer una fuente de 200mil amperes, que tampoco va a pasar nada.
*El amplificador va a consumir la corriente que sea necesaria para trabajar, ni más ni menos.*
Tampoco tiene sentido bajar la impedancia de carga, ya que haciendo esto aumenta la corriente que circula por los transistores finales (ya sean discretos o integrados) y por consiguiente un aumento de temperatura y posterior destrucción de los mismos.

Por otra parte, me parece en vano usar unos transformadores de 18A    para alimentar un par de TDA2050...
200mil kilos pesaría la fuente y 300Grs los amplificadores... 

Tenés muchas en contra. La tensión tampoco sirve para un TDA2050. Con 12VAC, tenés ~17VCC sin consumo, al primer consumo te baja a 16 o 15V... Necesitarías +-20VCC para tener un buen rendimiento.

Ni pensar en poner cargas de 8 ohms con esa tensión, no vas a obtener ni siquiera 10W rms.

Saludos.

PS: Consejo sano: Comprá un transformador de 15+15 3A (o 17+17 3A) y te hacés una buena fuente decente para tus TDA2050.


----------



## Ignacio961 (Ago 23, 2011)

Ahi esta Tavo, gracias, habia leido que esta fuente podia tener algo de "rizado" (es la caida de tension no?), queria usar esos trafos porque son los unicos que tengo y no queria comprar porque son muy caros, otra pregunta si no es molestia, una fuente simetrica no tiene que ser necesariamente DC no? Si pusiera los 2 trafos en serie, tendria que hacer un puente de diodos?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2011)

Mucho cuidado con la propuesta de dosmetros...hay que verificar que las polaridades de los trafos sea igual !!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

DJ Draco; si l a "polaridad" de los trafos no corresponde se invierte la conexión, eso ya lo habían avisado. Con transformadores monofásicos siempre se puede, otra cosa sería con trifásicos que hab´ria que ver su índice horario.

tinchusbest; Ese circuito ya lo he visto varias veces, pero sinceramente no le veo ningún fundamento a su funcionamiento si alguien me lo explica igual cambio de opinión. Lo que si que puedo asegurar que no se puede hacer es poner un condensador de desaforadamente grande como proponeis.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

Pues eso mismo pienso yo; en "alterna" mas o menos irá pero en continua evidentemente no irá mas que suponiendo que las corrientes de fuga de los condensadores sean grandes e iguales, lo cual es muuucho suponer.
Un divisor resistivo o un zener iría mejor con todas las pegas que eso conlleva.

Un condensador de esa magnitud fulmina el puente rectificador en unas horas de uso. Eso si que lo aseguro.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 24, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Un condensador de esa magnitud fulmina el puente rectificador en unas horas de uso. Eso si que lo aseguro.


+1

La corriente es muy "picuda" -->  La IRMS en cada diodo es del orden del doble que en la carga.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2011)

Yo rompí unos cuantos puentes por usar un filtro de 4700µF y tu estás usando cuatro veces mas capacidad, como no pongas un puente de 50A te lo cargas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

yo que vos intentaria canjear uno  de esos trafos por el modelo que vos necesitas y no tnes que inventar nada, cuando se empiezan con estas cosas raras luego vienen los dolores de cabeza, que hace ruido, que claienta que...............

No hay que reinventar la polvora cuando esta ya vue inventada


----------



## Tavo (Ago 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> yo que vos intentaria canjear uno  de esos trafos por el modelo que vos necesitas y no tnes que inventar nada, cuando se empiezan con estas cosas raras luego vienen los dolores de cabeza, que hace ruido, que claienta que...............
> 
> No hay que reinventar la polvora cuando esta ya vue inventada



   
*Esa es una respuesta objetiva, que realmente sirve.*  

Como bien decía Panda, fijate si podés hacer algún tipo de "canje" con esos transformadores; si están en buen estado y funcionando, quizá alguien te los tome o te los compre, entonces con ese dinero comprás el transformador adecuado que necesitás.

Tampoco no exageremos, un transformador como el que necesitás sale aproximadamente 100 pesos argentinos, quizá menos.
Hace un tiempo encargué a hacer uno para un amigo, *17 + 17 VCA 100VA*, me salió *$120*. Hecho a pedido, la calidad... *excelente.*

Pensá también del lado lógico: No podés armar un amplificador gigante en peso y en tamaño solo por los transformadores... es totalmente ilógico, por el peso, por la desproporción... 

Andá pensandolo definitivamente, es la mejor solución, comprar un transformador.

Saludos!


----------



## Ignacio961 (Ago 24, 2011)

Gracias por la explicacion, pero como hago para obtener voltaje negativo y positivo a partir de un transformador con punto medio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2011)

Ignacio961 dijo:


> Gracias por la explicacion, pero como hago para obtener voltaje negativo y positivo a partir de un transformador con punto medio?



Leete este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Ignacio961 (Ago 25, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo, lo voy a leer.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 25, 2011)

En ese link que te pasó Fogonazo tenés información muy buena y de sobra para hacerte una buena y decente fuente partida (o de doble polaridad).

Leelo por completo, es aportazo, indispensable de leer.

Saludos.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola, estoy haciendo en este momento un doblador de voltaje como el que muestra tuvideorokola..

Tengo un transformador de 14v... uso dos diodos 202 con dos condensadores 2002Uf 25v, la cuestión que en cada salida tengo 19.50v tendria que tener +14v 0 tap central -14v pero tengo +19v 0v -19v porqué me pasa eso ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

Porque 14 V*ca* por √2 = 19 V*dc *


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2012)

Los 14 Vca de tu transformador son RMS y tus capacitores se cargan al valor "Pico" que sería tanto como 14Vca * √2 = 14Vca * 1.41421 = *19.7989 Vcc*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2012)

Yo ya le desconté la caida  del díodo en conducción directa (0,7Vdc) , por eso me da 19 Vdc


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo ya le desconté la caida  del díodo en conducción directa (0,7Vdc) , por eso me da 19 Vdc



! Bien echo ¡

Profundizando un poco:
Al ser rectificación de media onda la tensión seguramente disminuirá bastante al conectar la carga.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 6, 2012)

yo necesito +9v 0v -9v para un preamplificador,,, asi que aunque use esta fuente con un transformador de 9v siempre voy a tener mas voltaje,,, tendria que usar un transformador mas chico ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2012)

darioreyes dijo:


> yo necesito +9v 0v -9v para un preamplificador,,, asi que aunque use esta fuente con un transformador de 9v siempre voy a tener mas voltaje,,,


Sip


> tendria que usar un transformador mas chico ?


O puedes agregar un par de reguladores de tensión LM7809 y LM7909


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 6, 2012)

ponele que yo en esta fuente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





le ponga un transformador de 9v y le vaje el voltaje con diodos a por ejemplo 7v estaría bien...?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2012)

darioreyes dijo:


> *hola estoy haciendo en este ,omento un doblador de voltaje como el que muestra tuvideorokola..
> tengo un transformador de 14v... uso dos  diodos 202 con dos condensadores 2002Uf 25v, la cuestios que en cada salida tengo 19.50v tendria que tener +14v otap central -14v pero tengo +19v 0v -19v porque me pasa eso*



Normal; raiz de 2 por 14 son ...


----------



## yoo (Sep 9, 2012)

darioreyes dijo:


> *hola estoy haciendo en este ,omento un doblador de voltaje como el que muestra tuvideorokola..
> tengo un transformador de 14v... uso dos  diodos 202 con dos condensadores 2002Uf 25v, la cuestios que en cada salida tengo 19.50v tendria que tener +14v otap central -14v pero tengo +19v 0v -19v porque me pasa eso*



veras reyes te contare .. cuando conectas un condensador a una toma alterna .. el voltaje resultante que obtienes es el valor de pico en un condensador es decir para que me comprendas el voltaje es igual a =Vt*2^0.5-Vd.....
te comento Vt es el voltaje del transformador
2^0.5 es la raiz cuadrada de dos
y Vd es la caida de tension en el diodo .. en uno comun sobre 0.7 V sera la caida 
por eso veras Vresultante=14*2^0.5-0.7= 19.098 V...
que es practicamente lo que obtienes....
otra cosa es que sea un doblador de onda media o de onda completa .. pero el voltaje que obtendras en el condensador es ese.


----------



## yuccez (Jun 29, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6796&c=3que tal? y mi pregunta es que si un doblador de tension vale para cualquier trafo?? en cuestion de potencia, tengo este toroide que realmente es grande, pero sin tap central, la idea es tratar de aprovecharlo para un buen par de tda7294 o algo asi, por eso mi idea de usar el famoso doblador, cren que sea aconsejable y efectivo??? el toroide es de 23.5v


----------



## palurdo (Jul 4, 2013)

Una pregunta tonta... ¿Y si cuentas las espiras del secundario (las más externas) y le agregas el mismo número de espiras en otra capa más, y lo envuelves todo con cinta de teflon?, ya tienes tu trafo simétrico sin necesidad de doblador (el doblador, por experiencia, sobrecarga el trafo cuando el consumo de ambas lineas no es simétrico, así aparece una componente en continua en el trafo que lo hace calentar).


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Si, pero no cabrán en el núcleo.
Luego que tendrías la mitad de corriente ; si el núcleo es de tantos vatios no vas a sacar mas


----------



## yuccez (Jul 4, 2013)

Además de que liarme con bobinado, o tal vez la opción sea buscar u  diseño de apmli con fuente simple


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 21, 2013)

una pregunta alguien me puede ayudar a hacer un doblador de tension de 10vac a 20 por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Regular :  http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php

Mejor : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


----------



## yuccez (Ago 22, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Regular :  http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php
> 
> Mejor : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


Sin duda la pondré en marcha para un toroide que tengo de 25.5 v


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola disculpen yo tengo un transformador de 58 v y necesitó conseguír + 29 0 -29 a 6 Am
Que podría hacer ?
Disculpen si no estoy en el foro indicad
o


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2013)

agustin8199 dijo:


> Hola disculpen yo tengo un transformador de 58 v y necesitó conseguír + 29 0 -29 a 6 Am
> Que podría hacer ?
> Disculpen si no estoy en el foro indicad
> o



Rebobinarlo


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Rebobinarlo



Gracias  , me pondré a investiga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Podrias desarmarlo con cariño y quitarle espiras hasta obtener 29 V , le hacés la derivación  y luego lo rebobinas con el mismo alambre


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias desarmarlo con cariño y quitarle espiras hasta obtener 29 V , le hacés la derivación  *y luego lo rebobinas con el mismo alambre*



Con el mismo alambre y el mismo (O mas) cariño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Si fué bobinado a granel , quizás se pueda . . .

Además debe conservar el alambre enrollado en algo.


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 18, 2013)

el tranfo era de unaAIWA NSX-S 303


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2013)

agustin8199 dijo:


> el tranfo era de unaAIWA NSX-S 303



Lo cual sin una foto no nos dice *"Nada" *


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo cual sin una foto no nos dice *"Nada" *



Disculpa mañana subo las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Una vez en uno bobinado "a la antigua" , pude tomar una espira de costado y me daba practicamente la mitad , le quité unas espiras para igualarlo y listo


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 19, 2013)

agustin8199 dijo:


> Disculpa mañana subo las fotos



acá esta el transformador : las salidas son de 3.5v , 58v y -48 0  +48
(se puede hacer otra cosa que no sea bobinar de nuevo)
recuerden que necesito -29 0 +29


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2013)

agustin8199 dijo:


> acá esta el transformador : las salidas son de 3.5v , 58v y -48 0  +48
> (se puede hacer otra cosa que no sea bobinar de nuevo)
> recuerden que necesito -29 0 +29



¿ Para que cosa necesitas 29-0-29 ?

Primero debes la cubierta del transformador, levantas las orejas metálicas y lo vas "Desenvolviendo", cuando te quede que transformador limpio publica algunas fotos del núcleo laminado.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 19, 2013)

Es una picardía romper ese trafo, comprá un nucleo y mándalo a hacer de la tensión y corriente que quieras.
Por otro lado se le dice 29+29, no hay "-" ni "+" en un trafo, eso lo fabrica el puente de diodos, cuando se dice 29+29 ya está implícito que hay un punto medio que es el "0", y me imagino que querrás un trafo asi para hacerte algún amplificador con fuente partida, es así?


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 19, 2013)

si es para un amplificador de 180w 
de ultima podria  realizar otro amplificador que utilice esa energia


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2013)

agustin8199 dijo:


> si es para un amplificador de 180w


Y ¿ Como cual amplificador ?


> de ultima podria  realizar otro amplificador que utilice esa energia



 

Si aportas mas datos sobre el amplificador, siempre y cuando no sea un proyecto ultra-secrteto  , tal vez se podría analizar si puede funcionar con esa tensión.

Este es un buen tema de lectura como para conocer lo que te puede entregar ese transformador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 19, 2013)

disculpen por no poner mas info

este es el amplificador http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_flat_02.php

esta casi terminado miren


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2013)

¿ Seguro que de todas esas salidas no tenés algo de 28 + 28 Vac ? Porque casi todos funcionan mas o menos con esas tensiones 

¿ De que marca y modelo de equipo era eso ?


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Seguro que de todas esas salidas no tenés algo de 28 + 28 Vac ? Porque casi todos funcionan mas o menos con esas tensiones
> 
> ¿ De que marca y modelo de equipo era eso ?



si te refieres al tranfo es de un equipo  marca AIWA NSX-S 303(QUE MI PRIMO ME DIO POR QUE SE LE QUEMO LA PLAQUETA PERO PUDE SALVAR EL TRANFO )

el ampli es un proyecto que tengo y lo voy haciendo de apoco y sin apuro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2013)

Por que no buscás por aqui el diagrama , así sabemos bien las tensiones :

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que no buscás por aqui el diagrama , así sabemos bien las tensiones :
> 
> Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar



aquí lo encontré si le quieren dar un vistazo lo agradecería


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2013)

Según la página 15 del manual de servicio, la tensión principal que alimenta al amplificador ronda entre 30VDC y 35VDC simétrica.

Al menos, eso se logra distinguir en el manual. Y no se me hace nada raro, es una tensión común en esos componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2013)

Yo también vi un par de RAILS de ±32V y según la página de la rococola el amplificador trabaja hasta con ±40V así que no deberías tener problemas.

¿ Leíste el tema que te recomendé ?, si no lo hiciste sería bueno que lo hagas.

También lee este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


----------



## agustin8199 (Dic 20, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo también vi un par de RAILS de ±32V y según la página de la rococola el amplificador trabaja hasta con ±40V así que no deberías tener problemas.
> 
> ¿ Leíste el tema que te recomendé ?, si no lo hiciste sería bueno que lo hagas.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias es que soy un poco nuevo en esto


----------

